# zeggen of dat dat juist is (sic)



## yerwas

Hallo,

Vanwege een kleine taaldiscussie aangaande dialect hier thuis, hoor ik maar eens bij de experten. De discussie ging over de volgende zin:

"Voor mij betekenen deze cijfers dat het mengsel klopt. Kan je even zeggen of dat dat juist is?"

Volgens mij moet het zijn:

"Voor mij betekenen deze cijfers dat het mengsel klopt. Kan je even zeggen of dat juist is?"


Wie heeft gelijk? Dank bij voorbaat!


----------



## YellowOnline

Gokje: *yerwas* is uit Vlaanderen alwaar een extra 'dat' zeer vaak voorkomt. Het is niet altijd fout:
_Ik denk dat dat zo is._ -> Juist, aangezien de eerste 'dat' een voegwoord is en de tweede 'dat' aanwijzend.
In uw voorbeeld echter:
_Kan je even zeggen of dat dat juist is_? -> Fout, aangezien 'dat' als voegwoord daar niet hoort ('of' heeft die functie).
Dus... u heeft gelijk in die discussie.


----------



## Peterdg

Helemaal gelijk heb je.

Het komt in Vlaanderen inderdaad veel voor.

Ik vermoed (met de klemtoon op "vermoed") dat "of dat" eigenlijk een oud voegwoord op zich was (en dus "ofdat" zou moeten geschreven worden). Van Dale zegt er niets over. In de ANS heb ik echter volgend zinnetje gevonden:

_Of dat je hier blijft, of dat je weggaat, ik moet mezelf toch zien te redden.
_
Van hieruit is het niet moeilijk in te zien dat dit ook kan gezegd worden als: "of je hier blijft, of of je weggaat, ...". Merk op dat het eerste zinsdeel ook kan gezegd worden zonder de "dat". Merk ook op dat in het tweede zinsdeel, "of" wordt herhaald wanneer "dat" wordt verwijderd.

Vooral de eerste substitutie maakt mijn vermoeden van "ofdat" als apart voegwoord aannemelijk voor mij.


----------



## YellowOnline

Zie ook TaalAdvies dat op zijn beurt de volgende twee bronnen quoteert:

Grote Van Dale (2005)
[bij *dat*] *I*(…) *4* (volkst.) expletief in verbinding met voegwoordelijke bw. als 'terwijl, sedert, sinds' en met vragende vnw.: k_ijk waar dat je loopt; zie wat dat je doet_

ANS (1997)
[bij bijwoord] In informele taal komt na vragende bijwoorden in bijzinnen toevoeging van _dat_ of _of_ voor, maar alleen regionaal (_dat_ vooral in de provincie Noord-Brabant en in België, _of_ vooral in de provincies Noord- en Zuid-Holland) (…).


----------



## ThomasK

Het lijkt meer dan een conjunctie omdat het in het dialect ook naast een relativum kan voorkomen (_iets waaraan da' je ziet_...). Expletief zal beter zijn, vermoed ik, een soort stopwoordje, maar natuurlijk is het tot zowat hét voegwoord van de nevengeschikte zin geëvolueerd... Tja, een complementeerder dan maar?


----------



## marrish

Bestaat dan geen (dialectaal) woord "ofda"? Ik heb de indruk van wel.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, zeker, maar dat is dus weer de conjunctie met de - eh - complementeerder. Ik weet momenteel niks beters (en kan nu niet beginnen opzoeken).


----------



## eno2

yerwas said:


> Kan je even zeggen of dat dat juist is?"



I.v.m. de suggesties hier over 'ofda' in het dialect: Het is lang geleden voor mij, maar in het West-Vlaams zou 'of dat dat' klinken als 'ofda ta..'  De verdubbeling van 'dat' is in elk geval schering en inslag.

I.v.m. expletief: => 'als' + dat:


> bv. ‘als’ in: hij zei als dat ze kwamen


DVD

Ik zou 'alsdat' aan elkaar schrijven. Maar het komt niet voor in DVD. Wel in WNT: <Hooger kakken  alsdat zijn gat is> en in G natuurlijk: 17.000 hits.


----------



## ThomasK

Expletief zou gewoon een aanvulling zijn. Nu, volgens mij is het een markeerder: een woord dat aangeeft dat iets een ondergeschikte zinsstatus (subordinate clause, bijzin) heeft. Je vindt het woord niet alleen in een zin met conjunctie (alsdat, terwijl dat, wanneer dat), maar evenzeer een indirecte vraag (k wee' nie' of da' je …) of in een relatiefzin maar niet alle (iets waaran da' ….). Nu, veel conjuncties zijn contracties/ samentrekkingen van prep. + dat...


----------



## eno2

'alsdat' =dan in de 'hoger kakken' zin

Nu, los van al die mogelijke functies, ofda ta nu explecitief, markeerder, contractie  etc is :  'ofda ta juist is' of 'of dat dat juist is' is in elk geval dialect.


----------

